# Pomper des filles



## DOBRA

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de lire le livre _Une vie française,_ de Jean-Paul Dubois. Je me trouve dans un moment du livre où l'auteur raconte l'étape universitaire du personnage principal. Voici la phrase originale:



> "(...)Durant ces soirées j'avais vu toutes sortes de choses: des types défoncés se claquer violemment des portes sur le sexe, des filles ivres uriner dans les ouïes d'une guitare de jazz, Gregoire, en personne, _*pomper des filles*_ équipées de godemichés très réalistes.(...)"



Ça ne me cadre pas avec les définitions que donne le dictionnaire de pomper. Je suppose que c'est quelque chose de vulgaire comme par exemple "follarse a alguien" ou quelque chose de ce type. Cependant je ne parviens pas à saisir la signification dans ce contexte. Pourriez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plaît ? Désolée si ma consulte c'est trop grossière. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Del CNRTL:


> − _Arg._ Faire une fellation, un pompier


Tengo la impresión que ya no se utiliza demasiado.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Nanon

Certes, on ne peut pas qualifier _pomper des filles_ d'expression figée... Ce sens figuré me semble tout de même plus fréquent s'il s'agit de mecs . Après, saber si no se utiliza demasiado... no sé, no ando en esos círculos .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Nanon said:


> Certes, on ne peut pas qualifier _pomper des filles_ d'expression figée... Ce sens figuré me semble tout de même plus fréquent s'il s'agit de mecs . Après, saber si no se utiliza demasiado... no sé, no ando en esos círculos .


Oui, cela m'a interpellée aussi mais le texte dit :


> _* filles*_ équipées de godemichés très réalistes.


Peut-être que ce Grégoire était tout aussi ivre et ne faisait pas de différence .


----------



## Nanon

Ouais, j'ai bien vu que les filles étaient "équipées"...  
C'est juste par rapport au titre du fil que je voulais avertir les lecteurs à propos de... hum... la fréquence de l'expression .


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Publicado por Nanon:


> Certes, on ne peut pas qualifier _pomper des filles_ d'expression figée...



Oui, vous avez raison. C'est pourquoi, j'avais mis "des filles" entre parenthèses lesquelles ont disparu.

Publicado por Cintia&Martine:


> Peut-être que ce Grégoire était tout aussi ivre et ne faisait pas de différence .



Oui, peut-être. Les soirées organisées chez Gregoire racontées par Paul, (C'est un roman écrit à la première personne dont le personnage principal est Paul. Je m'avais exprimé mal au premier post) étaient pleines de drogues, en particulier, pendant celle-ci, parle d'un gâteau à la huile de haschisch. Lors de cette étape universitaire, Paul connaît ce Grégoire grâce à Anna qui est la compagne de celui-ci, et à laquelle aime en secret. Dès la première fois qu'il vit Gregoire, Paul pense que c'est un vrai con...

Bon après-midi ! Et merci de votre aide !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Nanon said:


> la fréquence de l'expression .


Justement je mettais en doute dans mon premier message que cela s'emploie encore. Je crois me souvenir (j'ai lu le livre quand il est sorti) que l'auteur a plus ou moins mon âge ou une petite dizaine d'années de plus, donc cet épisode doit se situer dans la fin des 60 ou les années 70.

Tu as une idée sur la fréquence actuelle ?


----------



## DOBRA

Cintia&Martine said:


> Justement je mettais en doute dans mon premier message que cela s'emploie encore. Je crois me souvenir (j'ai lu le livre quand il est sorti) que l'auteur a plus ou moins mon âge ou une petite dizaine d'années de plus, donc cet épisode doit se situer dans la fin des 60 ou les années 70.
> 
> Tu as une idée sur la fréquence actuelle ?



Cette scène se déroule lors du mandat de Valéry Giscard D'estaing  (du 27 mai 1974 au 21 mai 1981).
Quant à la fréquence d'emploie...je ne peux pas vous aider.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias Dobra. Ya... la escena me sonaba a flecos del 68 (mo me preguntes por qué)


----------



## jprr

Cintia&Martine said:


> ...Tengo la impresión que ya no se utiliza demasiado. ...


C'est également mon impression, même si on peut encore comprendre l'expression... _*dans le contexte,*_ et _probablement plus facilement ceux qui jouent dans la catégorie séniors_  - parce que entre temps "pomper" [l'air] a pris une autre  signification... D'ailleurs, si c'est un "vrai con", il est possible que  même équipées de godemichés Grégoire "pompe" les filles.... (laissons lui le bénéfice du doute)
Ok pomper c'est faire le pompier..._mais je ne crois pas non plus que c'était la manière la plus habituelle de dire la chose dans les années 70 _(j'allais écrire 69)- si je me souviens bien 
 la citation (de Céline) du CNRTL date tout de même de 1936


----------



## Mariest

Disculpa la vulgaridad pero "pomper des filles" sinifica "culear a chicas".. y por favor.. no piden mas detalles


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Mariest,

Quand tu dis "culear" tu veux parler d'enculer ? Je n'ai jamais vu le verbe "culear", donc si, il faut que tu t'expliques un peu plus.

Gévy


----------



## Mariest

Faire l'amour, mais de manière très vulgaire...


----------



## Mariest

hummm... disons que le mot pomper.. peut aussi bien être dans les deux sens (cul ou vagin)


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Peut-être qu'au Canada ce mot ait tourné vers cette signification, l'équivalent en espagnol serait "follarse a alguien". Cependant, je ne trouve dans aucun lieu le sens duquel vous parlez. Juste je trouve le sens de fellation, de sucer. Merci, je poursuivrai la recherche sur des webs canadiennes.


----------



## Mariest

Si vous lisez bien votre phrase "Pomper des filles"   le sens ne peut aucunement être fellation ou sucer... car dans votre phrase.. c'est les filles qui subissent l'action et non le contraire... 

Afin de vous aider.. faites plutôt des recherche sur le web Québecois   Ici, c'est une expression très québécoise et vulgaire (langage de la rue) ..


----------



## Nanon

Bien sûr que cela vaut la peine de faire une recherche sur le web québécois, mais avec la précision historique apportée par Dobra dans le post 8 (la scène se déroule pendant la présidence de Valéry Giscard d'Estaing), cela vaut quand même le coup de s'interroger sur l'utilisation en France... non  ?
Soit, _pomper / faire un pompier_ n'est peut-être pas l'expression la plus récente. Mais on parle bien de _faire, ou de tailler, une pipe_ :


> Et le 'pompier', alors ? me direz-vous, titillé par votre curiosité insatiable.
> La  même source rappelle qu'autrefois, les pompiers alimentaient leurs  lances à incendie en activant à la main les pompes de leurs citernes.  Ces mouvements de va-et-vient du piston dans le corps de la pompe,  rappellent le fait qu'au cours d'une fellation, l'homme se fait 'pomper'  par un autre type de va-et-vient, et le tout mélangé à la similitude  entre 'pomper' et 'pompier' aurait fait le reste.


Source : Expressio (à l'article "tailler une pipe")
Et pour me faire pardonner mon intense activité du dimanche soir , je vous fais cadeau de "Tiens, j'ai dis tiens" de Higelin (comme quoi l'allusion aux pompiers était probablement encore comprise en France dans les années 70 ) :


> Pompier, pompier, j'ai des pompiers dans mon zizi
> Quand tu poses ta tête
> Ta tête lourde tête
> Su mon genou
> Je deviens fou


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pour moi:_ pomper un mec= lui faire une fellation_
_Pomper une fille= lui faire un cunnilingus_ ( *chuparle la almeja*)
Corroboré par Bob


> pomper pomper qqun Faire une fellation, sucer, lécher (fellation ou plus généralement sexe oral)


----------



## Philippides

GURB said:


> Hola
> Pour moi:_ pomper un mec= lui faire une fellation_
> _Pomper une fille= lui faire un cunnilingus_ ( *chuparle la almeja*)
> Corroboré par Bob


Sauf qu'ici les filles sont équipées de godemichés. 
Donc ce n'est pas sucer la chatte (chuparle la almeja) mais faire une fellation sur le godemiché de la fille.


----------



## camargo

Hola

Aprovecho para agregar el término "pompinette", que no encuentro en internet ni diccionarios, y parece tener el significado que le dan GURB y Cintia&Martine a "pomper".
Es de una serie de televisión. El dueño de un hotel dudoso se defiende ante los polis -que lo acusan de llevar un burdel-, cuando pasa una pareja: Ça, c'est rien. C'est juste une petite pompinette. (Y hace el gesto de tocar el clarinete).
Es solo una chupadita, traduzco.

Saludos


----------

